# Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno in Orange



## buggyr333 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wanted to show this off and give some information to people who may be on the fence about this bike.

58cm










































(front wheel, Bar tape, Stem, Tires, Seatpost, Saddle, pedals, and brake levers not stock)

Okay, now to tell you what is not so great about this bike
-Comes with a really ugly saddle, it's plenty comfy though. (replaced it before Pictures)
-Seatpost is very short for some reason. Barley had over an inch in the frame when I had it at the right height (also replaced before pictures)
-Brake levers are ugly... They look okay on a vintage road bike, but not on a modern bike like this, but they work well (already replaced)
-It's relatively heavy. Weighed in at 22.8 lbs stock.
-stock rims are weak and go out of true very easily, even after retensioning. Front wheel came out of true in the box.

But on a positive note:
-It rides great and smooth.
-Avid shorty's work well and look nice
-The color is amazing, the pictures don't give it justice. It's like traffic cone orange.

Overall it is totally worth the 400$ price tag, and I can't wait to take it through the mud (I have taken it on a dry trail through a canyon, and it handles nicely offroad too.)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nice bike, how do you stay on that saddle?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Really nice. Love the orange.

That is pretty heavy (my 3 yr. old Sprint, a triple, came in at 21 lbs.)

The saddle looks hot, but that down tilt would not be for me.


----------



## buggyr333 (Jan 8, 2011)

A from Il said:


> nice bike, how do you stay on that saddle?


Lol I get that alot. I don't know, that's just where it is comfortable for me. All my bikes are like that.


----------



## buggyr333 (Jan 8, 2011)

sometimerider said:


> The saddle looks hot, but that down tilt would not be for me.


Yeah it's a nice saddle, quite comfortable. It is an Avenir 300 Mountain or something like that.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of orange!
I like it though.
Looks pretty solid for the price.
Where on earth did you find an orange seat post?


----------



## buggyr333 (Jan 8, 2011)

One of my Local bike shops had the seatpost lying around. It is an origin 8 seatpost.

And if you think THAT is a lot of orange, I just threw some orange velocity deep v's on it. lol.


----------



## RocktonRider (Jan 11, 2011)

*Looks great!*

I'm thinking about picking up one of these: how does the standover height on yours compare to what BikesDirect lists? They have the standover on the 58cm as 850mm (33.5"), but I've read that sometimes their measurements are off...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

God bless that bicycle.


----------



## ac/bc (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like a sexy machine


----------



## buggyr333 (Jan 8, 2011)

RocktonRider said:


> I'm thinking about picking up one of these: how does the standover height on yours compare to what BikesDirect lists? They have the standover on the 58cm as 850mm (33.5"), but I've read that sometimes their measurements are off...


Yeah I'd say it's about an inch less than that.

Edit: Just measured, and I was right. It's about 32.5". but that is with my Kenda Quicker tires which are a little bigger than the stock ones (the stock tires are 30c but measure more like 28c, and the Quickers are 32c, and measure more like 34c)


----------



## RocktonRider (Jan 11, 2011)

buggyr333 said:


> Yeah I'd say it's about an inch less than that.
> 
> Edit: Just measured, and I was right. It's about 32.5". but that is with my Kenda Quicker tires which are a little bigger than the stock ones (the stock tires are 30c but measure more like 28c, and the Quickers are 32c, and measure more like 34c)


Thanks for measuring ... that's exactly the number that I was looking for!


----------

